# 10 gallon lizards



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Are there any lizards that would be happy living in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

maybe anoles. they are very friendly.i had one when i was 11 and used to sit on the eraser of my pencil while i did homework. pretty sure i didn't take the best care of it. he lived for a few years until he escaped and dried up.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> maybe anoles. they are very friendly.i had one when i was 11 and used to sit on the eraser of my pencil while i did homework. pretty sure i didn't take the best care of it. he lived for a few years until he escaped and dried up.


I was thinking of anoles too. They seem pretty cool. I wish they came in different color morphs or something though :/


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

My Leo is in a ten gallon (lots of hides). She is perfectly happy, healthy, and oh yea, did I mention that she's twelve?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> My Leo is in a ten gallon (lots of hides). She is perfectly happy, healthy, and oh yea, did I mention that she's twelve?


Cool! I love my leo! He is in a 20 gallon long, but he is a male, and a BIG one. I think he is 8 inches now, and he's only 7 months old.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 on the leos - they do pretty darn well in 10 gallons. Another one that comes to mind is a male Kenyan Sand Boa. They stay small, are rather docile, and (in my humble opinion) are really cute. 

Edit: Goodness, that's a big boy you've got, Finn!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Umm. What about a long tailed lizard? They are cheap and also from Thailand <3 I have one. He is pretty neat. He is brown and white and has yellow dots along his sides. They stay skinny but they get up to twelve inches long and eat small crickets. This is mine around 4 months ago I think... He has gained a few inches since then.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow! Mines really small. Females are always quite a bit smaller then males, but I would still like to upgrade to a 20g eventually!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

*accidental post*


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Wow! Mines really small. Females are always quite a bit smaller then males, but I would still like to upgrade to a 20g eventually!


Yeah the females are noticeably smaller I think  I think the girlies average out at 7 or 8 inches...so cute!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> +1 on the leos - they do pretty darn well in 10 gallons. Another one that comes to mind is a male Kenyan Sand Boa. They stay small, are rather docile, and (in my humble opinion) are really cute.
> 
> Edit: Goodness, that's a big boy you've got, Finn!


Yeah he is a great eater! I thought about a KSB. they seem pretty cool


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Correction: I just measured my gecko...He is actually 9 inches long!


----------

